# Looking for a game in South Florida!



## jcf136 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in my early 30's, live in Miami, been playing D&D since 2nd edition, and trying to find a regular game down here either on Friday nights or the weekend.  Contact me at juan_law@hotmail.com if you have an opening.


----------



## Timothy LeMaster (Mar 2, 2013)

I know that this post is rather old but if you are looking for a group or some players my wife and I are experienced gamers and we are looking to restart our gaming group.


----------

